# Why is it absolutely necessary for men to dance ?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

( hypothetically ) if I am out on a date, or just generally out, I don't demand that women drink with me, or stop everything she is doing to watch the last minute of *the game*.

However it seems like dancing is absolutely necessary to increase your luck with women. Why, is it so absolutely necessary for me ( and many of my friends ) to do something we don't like ?

Its not fair. Its like demanding that every girl must sit in the bar with me and watch some baseball.

There are men who like sports, men who don't, women who like soap opera's women who don't .. etc . etc. but I have not met a woman who does not want to dance.

What concerns me is so many threads I have read where women use dancing to evaluate a man's confidence and sexual competence.

Ironic isn't it, that a man's sexual competence and confidence is judged by one of his least favourite activities.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to admit that wanting a man to dance with me has more to do with wanting to be physically close to him... when you first meet someone you can't just be all touchy feely... but asking a guy to/or wanting a guy to dance with you is a way that a woman can get a guy to be close to her, to smell her, so she can smell him, so they can touch... it is an early stage of intimacy that prepares her for further intimacy, it's like foreplay. In public it is a way of announcing that you are with someone as more than friends and a warning shot across the bow to other women to back off. Wow, I should not have given such 'women secrets' away... I will probably be ostracized by my gender for breaking the code of silence lol.

Just tell her you only slow dance - see what she says... at least with slow dance you can just hold her close and sway back and forth.

Good luck


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate dancing. Hate it hate it hate it.




I am a woman, by the way.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I hate most dancing but a slow dance with a guy I'm into... very hot.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Dancing emasculates men.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Women see it as the total opposite... it makes men more masculine, more sexy and more available.

and it should never be Absolutely necessary... it's just really nice... and it doesn't have to be in public... if she is annoyed you won't dance with her in public... take her into a slow dance somewhere private, just a suggestion.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I basically just won't dance even if it negatively impacts how women perceive me. I wouldn't have any idea where to move things and when to move them. There's no way I could relax. It all seems alien to me. I think it's quite a trivial thing to judge someone on.

It's never been a problem though as I haven't been on a date.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

If you are judged by it then it is a BIG problem as that would be an awful thing to judge someone by... find a different girl if she is that hung up on it and it is something you cannot bring yourself to do.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Someone once told me that when I dance, baby animals cry.

(that wasn't a compliment was it?)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dancing is just hugging tightly and swaying back and forth slightly.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't mind slow dancing, it's not really all that hard. 

Anything else, I do in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

If you don't want to dance then don't ****ing dance. Emasculation? Really?

Most women here likely wouldn't enjoy dancing anyway.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

lol i don't know, but it seems like a sweet gesture.
ever see the movies 'along came polly' or 'the ugly truth?'
they make salsa dancing look like so much fun, even tho i've never done it i still want try it out one day- lol even if the dude just stands there and catches me.

lol and to the post before me...i do  it's a form of self expression. 
and yea nothing is emasculating about being close to ur woman...
maybe if ur doing ballet by yourself- that could be perceived as emasculating.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> If you don't want to dance then don't ****ing dance. Emasculation? Really?
> 
> Most women here likely wouldn't enjoy dancing anyway.


If a man enters the dance floor he's risking sudden death. Clubs are suicide missions.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

why does it have to be a club. what if it's someones party, a nice restaurant, or just a special event somewhere.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, so what about this line, "hey we can dance anytime, it's really loud in here and we should just ditch this place and go somewhere quiet where we can talk."


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> why does it have to be a club. what if it's someones party, a nice restaurant, or just a special event somewhere.


Wherever a dance floor is, it's no mans land. Most men die within the first 30 seconds of stepping on a dance floor.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL I think some people who can't dance or wont, there are other circumstances on why they haven't or wont learn how to. Most likely anxieties. For me it is mostly that and because my feet and legs are stone like and I have no body rhythm. I am too stiff. As far as making the music, I have all the rhythm in the world. It's just that my body doesn't move like that on the dancefloor.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

...this thread has made me very aware of how LITTLE thought and attention I've ever given to the ways guys dance...


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Where are you that people are dancing all the time? If you are going to a dance club that may be your problem.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, me too - I was always impressed by the willingness and the attempt. Never paid attn to 'how they danced'...


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

drealm said:


> If a man enters the dance floor he's risking sudden death. Clubs are suicide missions.


Dramatic much?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

i can slow dance, coz you just need to focus on not crushing the poor girl's toes.

But anything involving dancing in a club and I'm fooked. I sort of resemble a drunken Bambi on ice.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I got invited by a girl to go try couples dancing (either ball dancing or salsa) with her, I dunno I suck *** at dancing so I'll try it, might as well, nothing else to do this summer..


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It is not necessary that men dance. It's just hot.

I see guys at bars who can't dance. They just wave a beer around and let girls grind up against them. It seems to work.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

pita said:


> I see guys at bars who can't dance. They just wave a beer around and let girls grind up against them. It seems to work.


Cool. I'll try that. And motor car races.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think in a way it shows that we can let our guard down and have fun. Even if you can't dance, it shows that you're willing to at least try and I'm sure the girl you're with will appreciate the jester.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Said before in another thread I hate it and I absolutely won't do it. I feel so uncomfortable. I hate this club culture, I feel like I belong to another time.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to use "May I have a dance?" as an attempt at a pick up line. A number of women agreed. It rarely led anywhere, but I thought it was nice to grind a girl while drunk when the opportunity arose (this was back when I was 18/19, by the way). Once, I actually got a date out of it (my first and only when I was young).


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I like to dance. Especially in crowded clubs after a couple of drinks. It's fun.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Dane said:


> I like to dance. Especially in crowded clubs after a couple of drinks. It's fun.


really? I wish I could break out of my shell. My friends from school threw a '70s dance party and I was still wound like a spring after a few drinks. everybody else was drunk and having a good time but there I was just standing there watching with a beer in my hand. :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dancing is fun and it is exercise. If I ever get back to doing that, I would get out there and show 'em what Millenniummanliness is all about .


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I used to use "May I have a dance?" as an attempt at a pick up line. A number of women agreed. It rarely led anywhere, but I thought it was nice to grind a girl while drunk when the opportunity arose (this was back when I was 18/19, by the way). Once, I actually got a date out of it (my first and only when I was young).


I did that one night at a club. Unfortunately one of the girls said to me, "show me what you got." That didn't go well.

Nowadays I don't dance unless I want to which is basically never. I won't go dancing with a girl unless she already had sex with me or I am trying to learn for my own good.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Whoa whoa whoa, I did not say that... As a representative of the female race, I don't evaluate guys by how they dance. If they like to dance, that's fine. If they even know how to dance, that's also fine. If they're on dancing with the stars, it doesn't necessarily make them that more desirable. It's an individual thing.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've never enjoyed dancing. I've always thought of it as an incredibly boring activity. The only good thing about it is being close to a girl, but that's the only positive thing about it. 

Plus, if you're not Michael Jackson or incredibly skilled at dancing, you just end up looking foolish.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It's necessary? I don't know anyone that can dance. We didn't even dance at our wedding cause we both have no idea how. Maybe you are going to the wrong places to find someone compatible.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

VIncymon said:


> ( hypothetically ) if I am out on a date, or just generally out, I don't demand that women drink with me, or stop everything she is doing to watch the last minute of *the game*.
> 
> However it seems like dancing is absolutely necessary to increase your luck with women. Why, is it so absolutely necessary for me ( and many of my friends ) to do something we don't like ?
> 
> ...


Definitely not in the land down under. :lol 
Move to Oz, men can't dance for nuts and it would actually harm your chances of getting a girl. Macho men don't dance or eat quiche. :roll

Except for ravers of course, they dance....... not eat quiche.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

D11 said:


> Definitely not in the land down under. :lol
> Move to Oz, men can't dance for nuts and it would actually harm your chances of getting a girl. Macho men don't dance or eat quiche. :roll
> 
> Except for ravers of course, they dance....... not eat quiche.


hey watch it i love quiche!


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> Dramatic much?


Oh yeah? Why are there no old men at clubs? I'll tell you why! Cause it's murder on the dance floor!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> hey watch it i love quiche!


:lol



drealm said:


> Oh yeah? Why are there no old men at clubs? I'll tell you why! Cause it's *murder on the dance floor*!


:lol true. There's a song called murder on the dance floor too. Sophie Baxter.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Looooove a slow dance... not so much the fast dancing. I'd much rather be off and out of sight from the dance floor when the fast songs come on.

Too bad clubs, parties, weddings and what have you always seem to have a ton more fast songs than slow.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't like dancing.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, believe me, I want to dance with women but the only time I am able to get a girl to dance with me is when my brother specifically *sends one of his female* friends to dance with me ...

That is discouraging.... Why do you think I dressed in a -__ clown costume for Carnival ?
Because I already knew that I was likely to spend the whole ___ day dancing by myself , anyway...


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I HATE dancing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Attica! Attica! said:


> I HATE dancing.


Me too!

At least yee lasies have got something to shake.

Men look like confused muppets on da dance floor!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

drealm said:


> Oh yeah? Why are there no old men at clubs? I'll tell you why! Cause it's murder on the dance floor!


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel like a fool if i try to dance unless i'm highly intoxicated. I feel that if you don't attempt to dance you are seen as boring....That's how i feel.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Alcohol absolutely must be involved to dance in public. Although, to this day, my boyfriend and I have only ever danced together at this sleazy bar in Fairbanks to some house band singing "Dick in a Box." Classic stuff. Oh, and at that gay nightclub in Cincinnati. Someone here can attest to that. :lol


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

It isn't. It isn't necessary for women to dance either. Many prefer not to.


----------

